# Question related to chest pain and anti-acids



## jambo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello! I have been having bouts of IBS from time to time. IN the last 2 - 3 weeks I have been having upper left chest pain sometimes feeling like a muscular pain, sometimes a bone pain, sometimes like a burning sensation. Location of pain is not precise but always in upper left chest. I get anxious thinking its heart related but doctors think it isn't from past tests.Anyway sometimes I get lots of burping and pressure in the stomach along with the chest pain, hence I feel the chest pain has to do with IBS and likely gas.My question is, if the chest pain is gas related, shouldn't something like TUMS, Zantac or any anti-acid solve the issue within a relatively short while? I take anti acids, sometimes I feel a little better but not for long and the chest pain though is not severe it never really goes away.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Jambo,What you described seems pretty much like GERD/acid reflux -- you probably need to see someone that specializes in the upper stomach. Just to make sure your upper stomach, esophagus, and the first few inches of your small intestine are OK, they'll probably order you an EGD test to take a look. Then they could give you a proper diagnosis.Yeah, it's OK to take an antacid. I take Tums for my GERD when it flares up. It actually does good for my IBS to take Tums. During a bad flare up I have to take it everyday until it eases completely up. So if you take it once when it's bad, it may not be enough.The IBS only has to do with the lower half of the stomach as it is a disorder of the colon. If it's the upper stomach, esp. heartburn and/or chest pain, then it's probably GERD related. But the best way to know what upper stomach problem it really is, it's best to get a diagnosis. The dr.s can get you some prescriptions that may be better targeted at your individual needs.There are also somet lifestyle and diet changes that may do good. For example, use a wedge pillow to prop up the upper torse when sleep. Eat supper at around 6 and do not eat anything after 7:00 pm. Do not eat a lot of food right before bed. No spicy or greasy food, no acidic tasting food. Hope you get a diagnosis and some relief soon!P..S. -- moving the thread to the GERD forum


----------

